# Rocky's Boot Sizes



## Motosapian12 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey, I was interested in buying some Rocky's S2V's for rucking as well as my training/PT boots. I was wondering how their sizes compare to Bates (I wear a 10.5R)? I am currently oconnus so I can't try them on in a store and have to order them. I know there are alot of threads on this site retaining to boots but I have tried the search bar, google, and printed off the sizing chart from their site, but don't trust my feet and money to two pieces of paper taped together. Also any other personal suggestions on boots would be more than welcome. Thank you.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 23, 2010)

Is there any stores that you can visit to try them on?  I have a few pairs of Rocky's, different models for different uses and I like how they fit but I needed to try them on.


----------



## txpj007 (Nov 24, 2010)

i wear size 13 or 14 depending on the shoe.  I got a pair of size 13 rocky's and they are to small.  Some of our supply/ issue comes from a web based program which is where I got mine...so I didnt get to try them on.  SO...I guess I'm really just restating what Rackmaster said...try them on if ya can.  Looks like mine ran small.


----------



## Motosapian12 (Nov 24, 2010)

No, unfortunately I am currently in Spain. Do you think that just going a half size up will be enough?


----------



## Dame (Nov 24, 2010)

Just talked to Rocky Boots. They are putting together some numbers which will be slightly more accurate than a printout of the online guide since printouts can shrink depending on your printer settings.  They also recommend that you take the measurements with the socks you typically wear ON.  I'll post the info as soon as I get it.


----------



## Motosapian12 (Nov 24, 2010)

Outstanding, thank you!


----------



## Dame (Nov 24, 2010)

OK, here's what she sent. Just realized that this is for the Western. Calling again. Will edit post.
Confirmed that this should work for all lines as this is what the company uses to manufacture them.
I really hope this does more help than not.  Chart


----------



## Motosapian12 (Nov 24, 2010)

Absolutely it helps, I'll carry my ass to the PX tomorrow to buy a ruler. I'll keep checking to see if you have any updates, Thanks again!


----------



## MK1-USCG (Jan 2, 2011)

Motosapian, I know this thread is a couple months old, but the Rockys ran true to size with running shoes. Bates seem to run big on me, I wear a 9 in Bates, and a 9 1/2 wide in Rockys. Best $180 bucks my wife spent on me. Did you end up picking up a pair?


----------



## Headshot (Jan 2, 2011)

txpj007 said:


> i wear size 13 or 14 depending on the shoe....



You should get a job stomping out forest fires.


----------



## mike_cos (Jan 2, 2011)

Headshot said:


> You should get a job stomping out forest fires.


LMAO


----------



## Motosapian12 (Jan 2, 2011)

MK1-USCG said:


> Motosapian, I know this thread is a couple months old, but the Rockys ran true to size with running shoes. Bates seem to run big on me, I wear a 9 in Bates, and a 9 1/2 wide in Rockys. Best $180 bucks my wife spent on me. Did you end up picking up a pair?



I ended up ordering the same size as my Bates, just waiting for em to get here. I wear a 10.5 running shoe; 11 depending on the brand. So hopefully they will fit well enough. Guess we'll find out soon though.


----------



## pardus (Mar 31, 2011)

My S2Vs are half a size larger than my normal boot size. 0.02c

The same size felt great but my big toe was touching the toe of the boot so I had to go up half a size.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Apr 1, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> LMAO



I wear a size U.K.14/U.S. 15!

Bad enough too that I have the same surname as the family in that 'Big Foot' movie and the spin off series - 'Harry & The ..........so I have heard all the jokes down the years!

Oh look, here comes Bigfoot and the ..........Hey there Bigfoot...Harry etc! Ha..ha!


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 2, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> I wear a size U.K.14/U.S. 15!
> 
> Bad enough too that I have the same surname as the family in that 'Big Foot' movie and the spin off series - 'Harry & The ..........so I have heard all the jokes down the years!
> 
> Oh look, here comes Bigfoot and the ..........Hey there Bigfoot...Harry etc! Ha..ha!


...hey.. I know you!.... I have already seen you in NY!.. here is pics..


----------

